# Source for STI parts?



## fmw (Sep 28, 2005)

I need one of the little washers that go on each side of the cable hook in an Ultegra/DA STI shifter. Is there a source for tiny miscellaneous parts like this? Thanks.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Try www.harriscyclery.com

They have all these small hard to find parts.


----------



## boris the blade (Aug 5, 2004)

your lbs should be able to get them for you


----------

